# Southern Angle Head Dragon eating its own kind egg!



## dottyback (Oct 1, 2010)

I was lucky enough to have the camera handy this afternoon, A female was laying a clutch of eggs and another jumped in the hole and stole one! I tried to take it off it but it really wanted it! It took 10 minutes to finnaly crack the rubbery shell. I have not heard this documented before.


----------



## Chicken (Oct 1, 2010)

What a little bugger lol! I think your signature suites what he did!


----------



## Mooseman (Oct 1, 2010)

I keep and breed a reasonable number of angles and none of mine
have ever shown any interest in eating the eggs.


----------



## dottyback (Oct 1, 2010)

Same here mooseman, I have bred them for a few years and this is the first time i have seen it!


----------



## bigi (Oct 1, 2010)

hi dotty, she is one little egg thief, lol, what can you do hey.
I would love to see pics and descriptions of the setup you have them in ifyou have time, they are amazing, facinating little dragons


----------



## yeah1526 (Oct 16, 2011)

It makes sense if another female eats the eggs, or a male who wasn't the father. but that one looks like a male to me...?


----------



## 69blottfilms69 (Oct 16, 2011)

Maybe it thought it was food?


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 16, 2011)

nom nom nom


----------



## bloodyeddy (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey mate, I have a lone female that has never been in contact with a male and she has just laid an egg in the waterbowl. Have you ever heard of this before?? What's the story here?? Any advice you can offer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 26, 2012)

Bloodyeddy - Females can still produce eggs even if they have never been in contact with a male, the same thing goes with birds. Make sure that you are supplementing her with calcium and that there are no retained eggs as egg binding is still a risk.

Dottyback - I have a female central bearded dragon that has done this in the past. Little bugger!


----------



## Erebos (Mar 26, 2012)

None of my angle heads have ever don e that. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Glidergirl (Mar 30, 2012)

Cheeky little bugger! I know it's not the same but my female BHP eats hers or the males poo. Strange animals hey.


----------

